
The product doesn't work as software, only as consulting. Why? - InnaZaimenko
Hi guys,<p>I want to make a platform that shows academic Life Science labs and has in-built dashboard analytics to analyze the research they had produced. It should be important for Biotech manufacturers because academia makes up to 25% of their revenues.<p>But people don&#x27;t rush to buy service and don&#x27;t reply on my emails. The data on labs is core of business. The data is a combination of self-assembled database of labs linked to available publication and patent databases for easy search.<p>The information about available labs was collected on webpages. Was several months of work as no automatic crawling is possible. The data is very clean. Such info can&#x27;t be found anywhere else. But despite this cleaniness and efforts companies see them as leads, which you buy cheap. This is not fair. It&#x27;s a clean data that shows market of labs. Biotech should care about.<p>Techspert.io makes AI to index experts in web. 95% of lab group leaders they don&#x27;t have, because most of labs are not indexed anywhere. I&#x27;ve made such efforts to collect labs to show this market to companies and nobody values it.<p>Is it indeed not possible to have a software product that scales if amount of data (labs in my case) is ~100K worldwide, and the growth of data is around 1% (number of labs remains relatively constant). I know it works as a small side project, but can someone tell why it doesn&#x27;t as a software?<p>Thank you.<p>Inna
======
auganov
This is pretty confusing. You mean you don't get replies to your cold emails?
If that's the case I'd say your real problem is figuring out a way to actually
get in touch with relevant people. Only they can answer your question.

No matter how unfeasible your product is, getting someone to talk to you is
always possible.

------
mooreds
Who is the buyer? How does it help them advance in their career?

That is what you are trying to figure out.

This link may be worth reading:

[https://www.reifyworks.com/writing/2017-02-10-how-to-
write-p...](https://www.reifyworks.com/writing/2017-02-10-how-to-write-
persona-driven-marketing-copy-that-nevrer-misses-its-mark)

------
ksaj
I read this as software that is probably actually for helping consultants
deliver the solution in question.

